# Übereifrige Moderatoren



## Paradur (18. September 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich weiß ja ned, aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es hier im Forum Moderatoren gibt, die ihren Aufgaben etwas übereifrig nachgehen. 
Speziell ******* ist mir da aufgefallen. 
Der schließt ganz gerne mal Beiträge, weil sie ihm nicht passen. Zeig mir mal, wo steht, dass es verboten ist, bei Buffed eine Tauschanfrage zu stellen... vor allem im Off-Topic-Bereich.
Ach ja, und ich würde dich bitten, Beiträge nicht immer nur nach deiner Laune zu schließen. Weil bei Beiträgen, wo es wichtig wäre, da biste auch ned so schnell!

Grüße


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

in der nettiquete :>
übrigens bist du im falschen forum das muss ins kritikforum :>


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Paradur schrieb:


> text



Find ich überhaupt nicht.
GERADE ******* empfind ich als beinahe schon über-menschlich objektiv... 
Manchmal Frag ich mich auch wieso ein Topic noch offen bleibt und wieso manche Verkündigungen nicht zensiert werden.
Ich finds auch krass, was wir den armen Mods manchmal zumuten und mir ist inzwischen klar, dass die gar nicht allen Schwachfug durchlesen können.
Klar werden manche Themen auch emotional überbewertet aber im großen und ganzen gibts doch zuviel mitleid für den minderbemittelten Kindergarten (von dem ich mich nicht ausnehme).

Und hey... ich bettle seit 3 Tagen um nen ban und was passiert..?


----------



## Pente (18. September 2009)

Hab den Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben. Bitte unterlasst das Namecalling!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Wir sind hier nicht bei ner Tausch oder Singlebörse!

Also wenn du hier auf Buffed schreibst, denk ich doch, dass du dich auch an die Regeln halten willst oder? Ansonsten wärst du hier nämlich fehl am Platz.

Und wenn dem so ist, dann weißt du ja, das so ein Thread hier nicht hingehört!

Also woran liegts? 

Warst du zu faul die Regeln durch zu lesen oder wolltest du dich einfach darüber hinweg setzen?

Das wäre mal so die Grundfrage, bevor wir uns überhaupt dem Thema Moderator nähern können.


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Bitte unterlasst das Namecalling!


[entfernt] ist ein Schimpfwort??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Do you want to take me on the arm?


----------



## Winipek (18. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ...also ich finde die betreffende Zeile auch nicht in der Nettiquette... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Illegale Aktivitäten, würde noch am ehesten passen. Aber so wirklich auch nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Ich finde, dass die Moderatoren nicht zu hart durchgreifen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Sicher magst du dir jetzt unfair behandelt vorkommen, aber sowas dient nunmal dem allgemeinen Interesse des Mitglieder.


----------



## Pente (18. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ...also ich finde die betreffende Zeile auch nicht in der Nettiquette...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zitiere einfach mal unsere Forenregeln:



> *4.10* Themen, die sich mit den Inhalten von Spielen befassen, dürfen die vom dem Hersteller vorgegebenen Richtlinien nicht überschreiten. Darunter fallen unter anderem die AGB's, Richtlinien, sowie NDA's des Spielherstellers und Produktes. Die Forenverwaltung hat das Recht, Themen mit solchen Inhalten kommentarlos zu löschen und den User zu verwarnen. (Beispiele: Anfragen nach Privatservern, nicht genehmige Screenshots aus Betas, etc.)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

man könnte jetzt die forenregeln ja ergänzen

damit es nochmal ganz genau so und unmissverständlich drinsteht :>


----------



## Winipek (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht bei ner Tausch oder Singlebörse!
> 
> 
> Warst du zu faul die Regeln durch zu lesen oder wolltest du dich einfach darüber hinweg setzen?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich bezog mich jetzt mehr auf diese Aussage...und deine Antwort beinhaltet weder die Wörter "Tausch" noch "Single".

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wie´s von den AGB her bei dem Handytausch vom TE ist.


----------



## Pente (18. September 2009)

buffed.de ist nunmal keine Tauschbörse, ganz unabhängig davon was ihr tauschen wollt. Keiner kann prüfen ob es sich nicht um einen Betrugsversuch handelt und ob wirklich hierbei keiner zu Schaden kommt. Es ist in eurem eigenem Interesse, dass derartige Angebote hier untersagt sind und unverzüglich geschlossen werden. Würde man das Tauschen erlauben und einer dabei betrogen werden ist das Geheule dann groß.


----------



## Cørradø (18. September 2009)

Lieber "Mod mit dem pychedelischen Kind mit Grünen Augen als Avatar" ich fühl mich etwas verscheissert von dir durch das ständige löschen des Namens des "Mods-mit-dem-Untoten-Comic-Schurken-Avatar".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (18. September 2009)

Das kann schon gut sein ...mir gehts auch mehr um die "Flames" mit dem Hinweis "Kannst Du nicht lesen....!!!" und das herbei zitieren der "Nettiquette".

Wenn etwas nicht gewünscht ist, ok, aber dann bitte nicht mit dem Hinweis auf die "Nettiquette".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die im übrigen hier, im  "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de" -Forum, etwas ausgeweitet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir:
Das bekommste nur mit dem zitieren der "Nettiquette" weg ^^

4.6 Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik. Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt.

Irgendwie muss das dann wohl ne Beleidigung sein und keine Kritik...bezieht sich dann aber wohl auf den TE und sein Post.


----------



## Pente (18. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Lieber "Mod mit dem pychedelischen Kind mit Grünen Augen als Avatar" ich fühl mich etwas verscheissert von dir durch das ständige löschen des Namens des "Mods-mit-dem-Untoten-Comic-Schurken-Avatar".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann gut sein, ich sage es dir auch gern nochmal: Namecalling / öffentliches Anprangern ist hier nicht erwünscht! Wenn du ein persönliches Problem mit Entscheidungen eines Moderators hast kannst du ihn gerne per PM kontaktieren oder dich im Extremfall bei der Administration über ihn beschweren.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2009)

Paradur schrieb:


> Der schließt ganz gerne mal Beiträge, weil sie ihm nicht passen. Zeig mir mal, wo steht, dass es verboten ist, bei Buffed eine Tauschanfrage zu stellen... vor allem im Off-Topic-Bereich.
> Ach ja, und ich würde dich bitten, Beiträge nicht immer nur nach deiner Laune zu schließen. Weil bei Beiträgen, wo es wichtig wäre, da biste auch ned so schnell!



Das Entfernen von Verkaufs oder Tauschangeboten ist keine willkürliche Aktion sondern fester Bestandteil der Moderationsaufgaben. 
Um den Ärger durch Betrugsfälle zu vermeiden, gibt es seit jeher keine Tausch- und Verkaufsbeiträge - sonst gäbe es ein spezielles Forum dafür.

Damit das nun aber auch für die weniger aufmerksamen und neuen User ebenfalls ersichtlich ist, wird der Punkt den Forenregeln unter Punkt 4.13 exakt ausformuliert hinzugefügt.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

ALL HAIL TO ZAM!


----------



## skeggmikill (18. September 2009)

Wenn ein Mod meinen Thread schliesst mit der Bemerkung: "Da du dort auch bereits geposted hast ist das erneute öffnen eines derartigen Threads schon ziemlich dreist.", ist durch die Wahl des Wortes "dreist" in meinen Augen auch eine Form von "öffentlichen Anprangern". Ob das Schliessen des Thread und der Verweis auf einen, wo seit 2,5 Monaten nichts gepostet wurde, angebracht war, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2009)

Am besten einfach mal akzeptieren dass Entscheidungen getroffen werden auch wenn es einem nicht passt.
Was glaubst Du wie weit deine Meinung einem Mod am Arsch vorbei geht (zu Recht) der sich neben seiner eigentlichen Arbeit den ganzen Tag noch mit den Flachbirnen im Forum rumgeschlagen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (19. September 2009)

Tja Ti****, das ist aber eine Frage der Macht, und wie man diese ausnutzt!
Denn wenn mir ein Beitrag hier nicht passt, kann ich ihn auch nicht sperren, ganz egal, was drinsteht. Und die Willkür wird genau durch deinen Beitrag deutlich! Ich hab nur meine Meinung gesagt und wurde dabei nicht beleidigend. Du nennst die Nutzer dieses Forums "Flachbirnen". Das finde ich wesentlich schlimmer, als einen Mod beim Namen zu nennen oder ein Handy zum Tausch anzubieten!
Und mal im Ernst, wenns einem Mod zu viel "Arbeit" ist, dann soll er es ned machen. Wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen! Aber das ist das gleiche wie mit den ganzen WoW-Spielern, die seit WotLK nix anderes mehr zu tun haben, als allen mitzuteilen, wie schlecht WoW geworden ist... die brauchen dass, damit sie wenigstens irgendwo etwas darstellen.

Was mir schwer zu denken gibt ist die Sache mit dem "Namecalling" oder dem "Öffentlichen Anprangern"... finde ich schon lustig, ich spreche jemanden an, weil mir was nicht passt... und ich möchte, dass sich daraus vielleicht ne Diskussion ergibt, weil mich interessiert, ob es noch mehr Leute gibt, die so denken wie ich... und das ist Verboten... da kommt mir doch ein böses Wort in den Sinn   "ZENSUR".
Und das bei Buffed. Aber hey, ist klar, wenn ich demnächst mit meinen Arbeitskollegen mal wieder ne Teamsitzung habe und wir uns über die verschiedenen Methoden unserer Arbeit beraten, dann sprech ich auch keinen Namen mehr laut aus, sondern verwende nur noch PIEP-Geräusche, könnte sich ja jemand an den Pranger gestellt fühlen.

Naja, freut mich aber, das das Thema hier noch nicht geschlossen wurde, weil sich ja jemand angegriffen fühlen könnte.


----------



## skeggmikill (19. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist es ja naiv, zu glauben, dass für Moderatoren die gleichen Regeln gelten, wie für User! Dass Entscheidungen getroffen werden, kann ich ja akzeptieren. Die Art der Begründung ist nur in manchen Fällen unangemessen, um nicht zu sagen "dreist".


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2009)

Paradur schrieb:


> Naja, freut mich aber, das das Thema hier noch nicht geschlossen wurde, weil sich ja jemand angegriffen fühlen könnte.



Ich freue mich auch, dass das Thema noch offen ist :-) denn die Falsch-Interpretation des Namecallings bedarf Aufklärung. Als "Namecalling" wird die explizite Erwähnung in einem Beitrag oder separaten Thread von Personen/Unternehmen zum öffentlichen Anprangern oder Denunzieren gewertet - nicht das normale Ansprechen anderer User.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Am besten einfach mal akzeptieren dass Entscheidungen getroffen werden auch wenn es einem nicht passt.
> Was glaubst Du wie weit deine Meinung einem Mod am Arsch vorbei geht (zu Recht) der sich neben seiner eigentlichen Arbeit den ganzen Tag noch mit den Flachbirnen im Forum rumgeschlagen hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da ist aber auch irgendwo ein geben und nehmen. welcher mod freut sich schließlich nicht etwas (gerechtfertigte) macht ausüben zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist wie mit dem Poilizist der einem das Fahrrad fahren ohne Hände am Lenker Verbietet, nach stvo sicherlich richtig, muss aber nicht unbedingt auf einer kaum befahrenden nebenstraße durchgesetzt werden^^


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2009)

Unsinn, die Macht hast Du genauso wenn Du den "Melden" button drückst, nur dass Du dann nicht der Depp bist der die Drecksarbeit machen muss.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unsinn, die Macht hast Du genauso wenn Du den "Melden" button drückst, nur dass Du dann nicht der Depp bist der die Drecksarbeit machen muss.


unsinn, nur weil reportet wird muss ja nich geclosed werden oder so.


----------



## Ocian (19. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> .... oder so.



Aber es wird, dem Thread entsprechend, auf jeden Fall eine Reaktion geben.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Aber es wird, dem Thread entsprechend, auf jeden Fall eine Reaktion geben.


wenn ich den Regeln und Hinweise zur Nutzung des Forums auf buffed.de-thread melde und sag löscht ma den scheiß wird ganz sicher nix mit dem thread passieren....


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unsinn, die Macht hast Du genauso wenn Du den "Melden" button drückst, nur dass Du dann nicht der Depp bist der die Drecksarbeit machen muss.


jedesmal wenn ich darauf drücke hab ich das gefühl den mysteriösen lichtschalter von al buddy zu drücken...der im endeffekt nur das licht aus und an schaltet in der hundehütte.
obwohl das trifft es nicht ganz, bei mir hat die birne auch noch einen wackelkontakt xD


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> jedesmal wenn ich darauf drücke hab ich das gefühl den mysteriösen lichtschalter von al buddy zu drücken...der im endeffekt nur das licht aus und an schaltet in der hundehütte.



Nur dass eben auch was passiert wenn das drücken gerechtfertigt war und der Hund da ist.
Viele erfassen es geistig auch nicht dass die Mods ihr Geld nicht mit Forenmoderation verdienen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dass eben auch was passiert wenn das drücken gerechtfertigt war und der Hund da ist.
> Viele erfassen es geistig auch nicht dass die Mods ihr Geld nicht mit Forenmoderation verdienen.


nicht das ein falscher eindruck ensteht, ich bin vollauf zufrieden mit der Arbeit der Mods. ich bin höchstens leicht grantig das meine alte signatur weichen musste *grummel* aber das war nach netiquette leider auch gerechtfertigt.
aber das nicht immer etwas passiert wenn man den melden button zu recht drückt, das möchte ich doch schon so beobachtet haben, wenn auch nicht allzu oft(und gefühlt immer nur bei mir^^).
und nun nochmal ein Lob am ende für die gute moderation damit das konstruktive Sandwich fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--(sieht einfach zu grimmig aus)

p.s mir ist auch klar das die Mods das natürlich ehrenamtlich machen


----------



## Paradur (20. September 2009)

Ist schon interessant, was man lostreten kann, wenn man sich mal schlecht behandelt fühlt!

Alles in allem muss ich mich heute entschuldigen! Ich versteh zwar immer noch nicht, warum man in einem öfftenlichen Forum nix zum Tausch anbieten darf, aber das soll mal mein Problem bleiben.
Vielleicht lag mein Unmut von vorletzter Nacht an meinen endlos erscheinenden Nachtdiensten oder der allgemein etwas negativen Stimmung, mit der ich mich meist im Buffed-Forum bewege.
Ich habe selbst schon ein kleineres Forum geleitet (ja, gehörte mir selber) und weiß ja eigentlich, wie beschissen (ich hoffe, das bleibt stehen) die Arbeit als Mod oder sogar Admin ist. Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ICH für MEINE Person eben schon des öfteren das Gefühl, dass vollkommen harmlose Beiträge knallhart gelöscht wurden, nur weil es einem Mod gegen den Strich ging, und da gehört nur ein einziger Beitrag von mir dazu.
Ein Beispiel ist das löschen "doppelter" Posts. Ist schon klar, dass man nicht zu ein und demselben Thema 400 Beiträge haben will, aber wenn ein Beitrag auf seine 20 steht und 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist (achtung, überzogen!), wer liest den denn noch? Vor allem wenn man Leute erreichen will, die "nur mal so" ins Forum schauen und nicht gezielt nach etwas suchen.
Ach ja, und ich finde, "Off-Topic" heißt deswegen so, weil es dabei eben nicht um WoW oder sonstiges gehen muss. Einen Beitrag deswegen zu sperren, weil es "nicht um MMO's geht", finde ich schon komisch.

So, ich hab nun Feierabend und geh ins Bett. Euch wünsche ich nen schönen Sonntag!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob mein folgender Beitrag nicht etwa Offtopic ist, aber ich denke, es ist ein gutes Beispiel für "Übereifrige Moderatoren".
In der Rubrik "Gott & Die Welt" wurde der Thread "Ich bin ich!" mit folgender Begründung, zwar nicht geschlosen, aber ziemlich abgewürgt.
Zitat: "Ohne jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen aber das ist hier definitiv das falsche Forum um für religiöse oder politische Ansichten zu "werben". Politik und Religion rufen oft sehr erbitterte Diskussionen hervor die nicht nur absolut garnichts mit einer Online-Rollenspiel Seite zu tun haben sondern meistens auch durch mangelnde Aktzeptanz und Tolleranz glänzen. 

In diesem Sinne ist die Religions-Diskussion hiermit beendet. Ihr könnt euch selbstverständlich per PM austauschen nichts desto trotz ist dies weder ein Thread der explizit dieser Diskussion dient noch halte ich es für besonders sinnvoll hier nun darüber in diesem Maße zu diskutieren.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis." (Zitat Ende)

Das war eine angeregte Diskusion, an der auch ein anderer Moderator selbst teilgenommen hatte. Fehlende Akzeptanz und Tolleranz konnte den Diskusionsteilnehmern, meiner Meinung nach, nur begrenzt vorgeworfen werden. Trotz unterschiedlicher Meinungen und ûberzeugungen blieb es weitgehend sachlich. Also halte ich das Einschreiten des Moderators nicht für angemessen.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Das war eine angeregte Diskusion, an der auch ein anderer Moderator selbst teilgenommen hatte. Fehlende Akzeptanz und Tolleranz konnte den Diskusionsteilnehmern, meiner Meinung nach, nur begrenzt vorgeworfen werden. Trotz unterschiedlicher Meinungen und ûberzeugungen blieb es weitgehend sachlich. Also halte ich das Einschreiten des Moderators nicht für angemessen.



Ich halte das Einschreiten sogar für etwas verspätet, was aber wegen der Situation verständlich ist.
Der Thread hat die Netiquettenbedingungen "Diskussion im Rahmen" weit überschritten.

Nochmal hier: Sollten irgendwelchen religiösen oder politischen "Anwerbungen" hier statt finden, egal ob im Forum, Gästebüchern oder per PN, sind die entsprechenden Accounts zu.


----------

